

Google Maps Pro soon to be free - stigi

I&#x27;m pretty excited that finally the pro features of Google Maps will be available for free. I&#x27;ve just got the following mail (couldn&#x27;t find a source on the web yet):<p><pre><code>   Google Maps
   Hi,
   We’re pleased to announce that the mapping features of My Maps Pro will soon 
   be available for free, and we’ll no longer offer a paid version of My Maps.
   What happens to my existing maps?
   Your existing data won&#x27;t change, and you can still access all your maps at 
   google.com&#x2F;mymaps. The only change we&#x27;re making is to the price: you no 
   longer need to pay for any of the advanced functionality. That means that 
   everyone can make even more amazing maps at no extra charge! 
   
   What about my subscription?
   
   We will automatically stop charging online subscription fees in December.
   
   Do I still get support?
   
   We will now offer support exclusively through the My Maps forum. You can 
   request features and send us bug reports using our feedback form, as always. 
   We’ll continue to monitor the direct feedback line for existing My Maps Pro 
   customers through the end of the month, after which time all support will 
   transition to the forum.
   
   Thanks!
   The My Maps Team</code></pre>
======
ddorian43
Until the next time they decide to charge again by forcing everyone to move
again ?

